# Fritz USB ISDN fcusb2

## dakjo

So, da ich solange damit gekämpft habe möchte ich andere nicht dumm sterben lassen.

Um den fcusb2 Treiber ans rennen zu bringen muss folgendes im Kernel vorhanden seien.

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

   ISDN subsystem  --->

      <M> ISDN support                                            

      <M>   CAPI2.0 support                             

       [*]     Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)     

       [*]     CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)             

      <M>     CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support                             

       [*]       CAPI2.0 filesystem support                           

      <M>     CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support 

Networking support --->

   [*] Networking support

      <*>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support           

       [ ]     PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                  

       [*]     PPP filtering                                         

      <*>     PPP support for async serial ports                    

      <*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

```

Ist der Kernel in dem Zustand, benötigt mann die entsprechenen tools.

Zuerst müssen diese allerdings demaskiert werden.

```

echo "=net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.26.7-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

Danach reicht ein einfaches 

```
emerge fritzcapi capi4k-utils
```

Nun müssen die entsprechenden capimodule allerdings vor dem fcusb2 Treiber geladen werden. Dies ist einfach sicherzustellen indem die Capi-Module in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen werden.

```

echo "capi" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "capifs" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "capidrv" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

echo "isdn" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

Nun ein einfacher Reboot um die Treiber und den neuen Kernel zu laden, fertig.

Wird die FritzCardUSB nun an den USB-Port gesteckt und ein ISDN-Kable ist auch daran, so sollten nun die USB und die D-Channel Lampe leuchten.

Alles weiter wird fast wie gewohnt über pppd benutzt, einzigst das

plugin capiplugin.so

muss in den peers vorkommen.

HTH

PS Thanx to genstef to force fritzcapi to portage

Changelog:

10.03.2005: Added capi4k-utils

----------

## Ente19

Hi,

die Idee ist super, will gerade mit der USB Box einen AB bauen.

Welchen Kernel benutzt du denn genau?

Gruß

----------

## Ente19

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiter helfen, ich habe den Kernel 2.6

aber ein "capidrv" Modul habe ich nicht, und obiges im Kernel dazu kann

ich auch nicht einstellen.

zumindest sagt mir "make menuconfig" nix darüber.

ansonsten habe ich eigenlich alles soweit gemacht, doch auch nach dem

"emerge --search fritzcapi" kommt ne negative Antwort.

Mach ich was falsch?

----------

## dakjo

Du machst was falsch.

Hier läuft Kernel 2.6.10 und die fritzcapi ist schon lange im tree.

```
dakjonb dakjo # esearch fritzcapi

[ Results for search key : fritzcapi ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-dialup/fritzcapi

      Latest version available: 2.6.32

      Latest version installed: 2.6.32

      Size of downloaded files: 7,461 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.avm.de/

      Description: SuSE's 2.6 AVM kernel modules for fcclassic, fcpci, fcpcmcia, fcpnp, fcusb, fcusb2, fxusb_CZ, fxusb, e2220pc and e5520pc

      License:     LGPL-2

```

----------

## dakjo

Du solltest vielleicht mal ein 

```
emerge sync
```

 machen!

----------

## Ente19

Hi,

Ich habe die gen2vdr-0.0.3pre3 das ist ein Kernel 2.6.8.1 und

das System glaube ich ein 2004-3, habe ein bisschen emergen

und linken müssen, aber ich denke das habe ich nachher...

Kann ich denn den Kernel 2.6.8.1 behalten, weiß nicht ob der rest

sonst weiter läuft, habe schon von einigen "unterschieden" gehört

die gerade das vdr Thema angeht.

Gruß

----------

## Raistlin33

Hi, 

ich habe den Kernel nach der Anleitung konfiguriert sowie die Module eingebunden. Die werden auch beim starten geladen. Die nötigen Pakete sind auch alle installiert.

Meine Kernelversion:  2.6.11.5; Pakete: ppp 2.4.2-r10; fritzcapi; capi4k-utils

lsmod ergibt:

fcusb2                606744  0 

capi                   14528  0 

capifs                  4104  2 capi

kernelcapi             41632  2 fcusb2,capi

capiinit status

1 fcusb2     detected fcusb2-0003      A1 - 3

Nur wenn ich jetzt pppd aufrufe kommt dieses:

 / # pppd call isdn/arcor

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

capiconn:  1.10 

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]

Was kann den das jetzt noch sein?

Bin am verzweifeln!  :Sad:  Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Auf Suse lief das mit der Fritz USB 2.1 stressfrei. Mag aber Gentoo lieber=)

Freundliche Grüsse

Raistlin

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

Raistlin23 versuch mal "/etc/init.d/capi start". Ich muss auch erst immer capi manuell starten sonst wird das fcusb2 Modul nicht geladen. Zuvor musst du natürlich die /etc/capi.conf editiern und dort die Zeile für die Fritz Card USB (fcusb2) auskommentieren.

Allerdings habe ich immer ein Problem capi zu beenden, denn dann hängt sich das komplette System auf. Bekomme jedesmal ein Kernel Panic wenn ich capi beende. Ist aber eine ISDN Verbindung aktiv und ich beende capi dann hängt sich nix auf. Auch wenn ich vorher den USB Stecker rausziehe hängt sich nix auf. Hat da vielleicht jemand das selbe Problem oder eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Raistlin33

Hi timbo2k,

danke für deine Antwort! Hab das natürlich sofort ausprobiert. Klappt aber leider immer noch nicht! Bekomme immer noch den gleichen Fehler.

Gruss 

Michael

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, und wenn du /etc/init.d/capi startest zeigt er auch an, dass das fcusb korrekt geladen wurde? Ausserdem kannst du überprüfen indem du schaust ob die grüne Lampe für den D Kanal leuchtet.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

ich hab grad ähnliche Probleme gehabt nach der Installation des aktuellen 2.6.11.6-er Kernels.

Also um im Kernel den Punkt   

```

<M>     CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support

```

auswählen zu können muss man komischerweise unter

```

Old ISDN4Linux  --->

    <M> Old ISDN4Linux (obsolete) 

```

auswählen. Das war Fehler 1 bei mir !

Außerdem musst Du dir bei AVM den Treiber für die fcusb2.x herunterladen -> ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrdusb.v20/linux/suse.91/fcusb2-suse9.1-3.11-04.tar.gz

Danach das Ganze auspacken.

Dabei ensteht ein Unterordner fritz. Darin machst Du dan ./install und das Modul wird übersetzt und installiert.

Wichtig ist, dass Du das Modul unter dem Kernel übersetzt, unter dem es Laufen soll. Ich hatte versucht das Modul des alten Kernels (2.6.10) einfach zu kopieren nach /lib/modules/2.6.11.6/extra (dort wirds auch mit ./install hingelegt)  entsprechend dem alten Pfad, aber dann kam die Meldung "Modul in falschem Format" oder so.

Danach modprobe fcusb2 und seit dem tut bei mir alles !

Wichtig ist auch noch die /etc/capi.conf ! Die sieht bei mir so aus :

```

# card  file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#

#fcusb2 put_here_your_firmware  -       -       -       -       -

fcusb2 /usr/local/lib/fus2base.frm  -   -       -       -       -

```

Die Datei fus2base.frm ist auch in obigem Tar-file von AVM. Ich hab sie unter /usr/local/lib abgelegt. Das hatte ich irgendwo gelesen. Im Grunde ist das aber egal, Du musst nur den Pfad in der capi.conf entsprechend anpassen !

Und dann sollte alles laufen (hoff ich doch)

Gruß

tazinblack

PS: Falls das zum Erfolg geführt hat, bitte kurze Info für die Nachwelt ! Ich hab beim ersten Versuch auch Tage lang gesucht !

----------

## genstef

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Außerdem musst Du dir bei AVM den Treiber für die fcusb2.x herunterladen -> ftp://ftp.avm.de/cardware/fritzcrdusb.v20/linux/suse.91/fcusb2-suse9.1-3.11-04.tar.gz
> ...

 

Was ist der Grund, dass manche immer wieder alles manuell machen wo fritzcapi schon so lange im portage ist?

----------

## tazinblack

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist der Grund, dass manche immer wieder alles manuell machen wo fritzcapi schon so lange im portage ist?

 

Hab ich versucht, aber nicht hinbekommen ! Inzwischen hab ich noch das Tarfile unter /usr/portage/distfiles/fcusb2-suse9.1-3.11-04.tar.gz gefunden.

Gibts da auch ne Möglichkeit dass die Module automatisiert erstellt werden, oder muss man die dann doch manuell installieren ?

Gruß

tazinblack

----------

## genstef

schau an ob /usr/src/linux richtig sitzt, dann einfach:

```
emerge -va fritzcapi
```

dann sollte beim einstecken der fcusb der treiber geladen werden.

----------

## tazinblack

Aha, jetzt versteh ich, dass heißt nach jedem Kernelupdate muss ichs neu emergen !

Das hab ich grad nochmal versucht aber das läuft auch auf Fehler :

```

... snip ...

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.32/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/fritz.usb2/src/fcusb2.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11.6'

make: *** [fcusb2.o] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.32 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 418, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/fritzcapi-2.6.32/work/var/lib/fritz all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

... snip ...

```

Achso und /usr/src/linux sitzt richtig !

Gruß

tazinblack

----------

## genstef

kannst du bitte den kernel vorher "make"en?

Das modpost wird erst gebaut wenn der kernel gebaut wird.

----------

## tazinblack

Na der Kernel läuft doch schon !

----------

## genstef

ist /usr/src/linux-2.6.11.6/scripts/mod/modpost überhaupt da?

----------

## tazinblack

jap nach erneuten emerge läufts problemlos !

Leider will jetzt hylafax und capi4hylafax keine Faxe  mehr senden !

Aber das wenn ich wieder Lust hab in einen neuen Thread ...

Gruß und Danke tazinblack

----------

